# MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"



## thorabo (24. Mai 2004)

hallo zusammen,

am vergangenen freitag (21.5.) war ich von burgstaaken aus mit der ms silverland raus. leider gab es an dem besagten wochenende keinen platz mehr auf der antares, so das wir dort buchen mussten. 
das wetter war ziemlich mies und es wurde leider eine tour im landschutz, wo erwartungsgemäss wenig gefangen wurde. ich lag mit 3 dorschen (2 schwimmen wieder) wohl noch ziemlich gut, was den fangerfolg angeht.
was mir aber leider ziemlich negativ aufgestossen ist, war dass das schiff mit 61!!! mann absolut überfüllt gewesen ist. an vernünftiges angeln war nicht zu denken, hauptsache die kohle kommt ordentlich rein. die zahl kann ich so genau angeben, da der schiffs"junge" mit einem zählgerät übers schiff gegangen ist und anschliessen die gästezahl seinem kollegen mitgeteilt hat. ziemlich krass, denn das schiff ist "nur" für 50 gäste zugelassen! das wäre auch schon recht eng geworden, denke ich.
den kapitain habe ich den gesamten tag nicht ein einziges mal zu gesicht bekommen, es wäre wohl auch viel zu eng auf dem schiff gewesen, um mal vom ruderstand runterzukommen... leider hat es wohl auch niemanden interessiert, ob gebucht war, oder nicht.
am abend vor der fahrt war ich am hafen und da war eigentlich schon das gesamte schiff "abgesteckt" mit alten angeln. tatsächlich auch mit einem handtuch zwischen 2 angeln, was mich dann eher an eine andere urlaubsregion errinnert hat    sehr schade, das diese unart immer noch auf vielen schiffen toleriert wird und die entsprechenden "kollegen" damit durchkommen!  #d (haben nicht alle den gleichen fahrpreis bezahlt!)
ich fahr nun schon seit über 15 jahren auf kuttern der ostsee mit, aber ein so überfülltes schiff habe ich noch nie erlebt. nichts fangen ist okay, manchmal geht es einfach nicht, aber hier roch es einfach nur nach abzocke!!!

ich hoffe beim nächsten mal wieder auf der antares einen platz zu bekommen und freue mich schon auf die anglerboard tour mit der forelle!!! von dort hört man ja auch nur gutes - ich bin gespannt. 

gruß
th.


----------



## Quappenqualle (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

Dann hat sich also nix geändert...  

Ich war bereits 2002 mit dem Dampfer unterwegs. Mit absolut den selben Erfahrungen.. #d


----------



## Nordlicht (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

Soll ich Deinen Bericht mal ausdrucken (ohne Namen) und dem Kapitän oder der Reederin unter die Nase halten...aber ändern wird es wohl eh nichts denn bei einigen Leuten am Hafen hat der Kapitän den Spitznamen "der faule Sack"...woher das wohl kommt  #c


----------



## Kalle25 (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

Hm, traurig aber wahr. Ich habe die gleichen Erfahrungen im letzten Jahr auch schon machen müssen/dürfen. Das passiert mir allerdings nie wieder. Richtig gut sind offenbar nur die Mehrtagesfahrten mit der Kehrheim. So hört man zumindest.

@Nordlicht

Glaubst Du, daß die Reederin das versteht?  #2


----------



## Nordlicht (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

@ Kalle25
wie ich sehe ( #2 ) kennst du sie oder hast sie bereits kennen gelern wie  :m


----------



## Kalle25 (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

Kennen ist zuviel gesagt. Erlebt wäre die bessere Beschreibung.  :m 

@ thorabo
Trag Dich doch bitte auch in die Kutterkiste ein


----------



## siegerlaender (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

moin zusammen,
ich war im dezember 2002 auf fehmarn und habe dabei dieses foto von der silverland gemacht:





lustig, nicht?
passt gut zum bericht...


----------



## norge_klaus (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

Auf der Kehrheim macht das aber auch nur Spaß, wenn nicht irgendwelche Übernachtungsmehrtagesgäste ständig durch die Gegend reihern. Das lag nicht am Seegang sondern am Saufen. Leider auch schon erlebt.

Gruß norge_klaus


----------



## Käptn Ahab (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

Hallo Allerseits

Ein Bericht echt zum abgewöhnen!!!!
Ich kenne die Silverland von Früher her,hatte immer ihre Vor-und Nachteile zum ersten einen völlig gleichgültigen Kapitän,den ich nur einmal habe Gaffen sehen,das war als ich einen 16 Pfünder fing,deshalb weiß ich das so genau!!! die Vorteile bei der Silverland waren meiner Meinung nach die kurze Fahrtzeit,wenn vor Staberhuk oder auf der Sagasbank gefischt wurde und die absolut besten Sanitären Anlagen die ich je auf einem Angelkutter gesehen habe,hier konnte man der Frau/Freundin durchaus mal zumuten mitzufahren,was bei den Heiligenhafener Kuttern meist nicht so ist!!!
Bin betrübt zu hören wie schlecht es geworden ist!!!
Aber was solls der Markt wird es schon richten!!!
Kleine Ergänzung noch,allzuviel darf man fangtechnisch natürlich nicht erwarten,wenn man bei Windstärke 5-6 auf einen Angelkutter steigt,der gezwungen ist im Windschatten zu Fischen!!! Hier müßte man konsequent sein und an Land bleiben!!!
Ich habe das Allerdings nach langer Autofahrt und frühem Aufstehen auch nie hingekriegt!!! Aber bei den heutigen Preisen.......!?


                                   MfG. der Käptn


----------



## Sailfisch (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

Sorry für den schlechten Tag, das hätte wohl keinem Spaß gemacht.
Ich muß allerdings mal eine contra Meinung schreiben. Ich war schon mehrmals auf der Silverland und eigentlich immer auch zufrieden. Allerdings habe ich genau die gegenteilige Erfahrung wie Du gemacht. Bei mir waren immer unter 20 Hansels an Bord, von Überfüllung keine Rede. Dass Dir bei 60 Leuten die Lust am Angeln vergangen ist kann ich gut verstehen, dann noch 10 Caprifischer, dann heißte es prosit Neujahr, wahrscheinlich ist es besser, wenn man dann das Boot verläßt bevor es ausläuft.


----------



## thorabo (25. Mai 2004)

*weiteres...*

@nordlicht
ich denke nicht, das es etwas bringen/ändern würde, wenn du denen die story unter die nase hälst. ein volles schiff gibt denen wohl (leider) recht! meinen namen dürfen die ruhig wissen   

@siegerländer
nettes foto! leider habe ich es verpennt ein bild mit den ganzen "besenstielen" am vorabend zu machen.

@kalle25
dein verschreiber passt besstens, denn ich fühlte mich wirklich wie auf einer kutter"k"iste    

@all
mir ist schon klar das ich bei einer "brückentour" nicht viel an fisch erwarten kann. ist auch nicht schlimm, wenn ich das gefühl habe, der capitain gibt sich mühe.
noch was positives: die beiden "schiffsjungen" waren sehr nette nordlichter!


----------



## User_U (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

Hallo,

oft scheint es mir, dass die Betreiber noch mit aller gewalt die letzten Euros mitnehmen wollen, denn ab 2006 wird vielen der Kutter die Betriebserlaubniss durch die SeeBG entzogen...irgendwie kommt das Bild auf, dass die es wirklich drauf ankommen lassen - sozusagen bis mal was passieren muss. Schade eigentlich.

was bezahlt man denn für einen Tag auf der MS Silverland?

Grüsse, Udo


----------



## Nordlicht (30. Mai 2004)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

ich glaube die preise auf den kuttern liegen derzeit im schnitt bei 25 euronen.


----------



## thorabo (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*



			
				User_U schrieb:
			
		

> was bezahlt man denn für einen Tag auf der MS Silverland?



wie nordlicht sagte: 25€ im schnitt passen, auf der silverland sind's 26€ gewesen. 
--> rechnen wir mal grob hoch, dann sind das über 1500 € fahrpreiseinnahmen für eine "überladene" ausfahrt.

gruß
th.


----------



## Leuchturm (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

Hallo,
  also wie ich sehe ist hier nur negatives über die MS SILVERLAND zu lesen.....
 das ist für mich (ein bekennender MS SILVERLAND Angler) ein Grund um auch mal etwas von der positiven Seite zu schreiben...also:
  Ich angle schon seit ca 6 Jahren auf der MS SILVERLAND jedes Jahr in den Sommerferien im Urlaub so 5 bis 7 mal.
 Es gab schon Zeiten da war es wirklich nicht gerade toll was man dort erlebte z.B das mit der überfüllten Ausfahrt. Wir (mein Vater(45) und mein Bruder(18) und ich (13) ) haben immer etwas gefangen es wurde von Jahr zu Jahr immer mehr. Die Crew war super nett und man konnte sich sehr gut mit ihnen verständigen #6. Wir werde des weiteren auch wieder mit der MS SILVERLAND fahren und ich hoffe auch viel fangen. Und wie bereits gesagt ich habe es vielleicht bei 3 von 35 Ausfahrten erlebt das es "eng" wurde.....wie ich auch in anderen Boards und Gästebüchern gelesen habe kommt es bei anderen Kuttern auch vor das sie mal den ein oder anderen zuviel an Board haben. Aber ich glaube nicht das ein Käptn' umgerechnet ca 1500 Öcken aufm Boot hat freiwillig 100 bis 200 € vom Schiff schickt.
  Und wie man an mir sieht gibt es auch Angler die regelmäßig und immer wieder gerne auf den Kutter gehen. 



  MfG

  Leuchtturm



  --------------------------------------------------------------------
  Wer Rechtschreibfehler oder Grammatikfehler findet darf sie behalten und damit ein schönes Leben machen


----------



## Torskfisk (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

Moin Leuchturm!
Herzlich willkommen an Board!
Ich finde es gut, dass du den Kutter in Schutz nehmen möchtest. Es gibt allerdings auch für den Käpt`n feste Regeln, so zum Beispiel, dass er nicht mehr als zugelassen Personen befördern darf. Hier dürften es wohl maximal 50 Personen sein. Im Notfall, Schiff sinkt, stehen bzw. schwimmen dann so ca. 10 Leuts ohne Weste durch die Gegend. Möchtest du zu den 10 gehören? Außerdem ist die Gefahr schon so an Board sehr groß, verletzt zu werden. Probiert doch auch mal andere Kutter aus, z.B. die Antares in Orth oder eben in Heiligenhafen die Einigkeit, Karoline oder Hai IV.


----------



## DerDorsch (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

Hallo Leute,

ich war am Wochende mit 6 Freunden auf der MS Silverland und MS Kehrheim. Ich muss sagen das war Touristenabzocke pur. Soetwas habe ich noch nie erlebt. 
Obwohl der Besitzer sagte es sei nicht möglich etwas zu fangen sind wir trotzdem raus gefahren, nur damit er das Geld nicht zurück bezahlen muss. Natürlich total umsonst. Kein Fang

Doch das Beste kommt erst noch! Der Typ "Thomas" (Besitzer des Schiffes) hatte doch wirklich vor mit rund 30 wildfremden Menschen eine Geburtstagsparty auf unserem gemietetn Boot zu feiern. Gesagt getan, innerhalb von einer halben Stunde hat er unsere Sachen aus den bereits beszahlten Zimmern geworfen und ist mit seinen Freunden 9 Stunden!!!!! aufs offene Meer gefahren! Hammer Hart!!! Kein Preisnachlass , nichts! Bin schwer am überlegen den Typen die Polizei an den Hals zu schicken. 

Ich kann von Fahrten mit diesen Leuten nur abraten!!!!
Doch nicht genug. Nach ca. 9 Stunden klamen die mit unserem Boot zurück aber haben noch bis tief tief in die Nacht auf dem Boot gefeiert. Wir wurden von den Partygästen rüpelhaft beleidigt und bedroht!!! Schlimmer geht es nicht. 

Mittagessen war eine Frechheit, wie die Zimmer und das ganze Angebot auch. Überteuert und es redet niemand mit einem. Man musste alles selbst in Erfahrung bringen. Selbst als wir mit dem Boot draußen waren. Total unfreundlich!


----------



## Shocked (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

Guten Tag,

ich war am Wochenende auch mit und möchte den vorigen Post nochmal ausdrücklich bestätigen.

Der Besitzer wird wahrscheinlich von mir angezeigt, da auch Sachen geklaut wurden als die "Partygäste" mit unserem Boot unterwegs waren.

Hoffentlich wird das sehr schnell verbreitet, sodass nicht noch mehr Angler darauf reinfallen.

MfG


----------



## Shocked (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

zur Ergänzung:

Nachdem der Eigentümer (Thomas) sich mit den "Partygästen " betrunken hat, wollte er meine Ruten ins Wasser werfen. Ich konnte sie zum Glück noch festhalten, was eine handfeste Auseinandersetztung zur Folge hatte.

Sowas ist nicht akzeptabel....

MfG


----------



## Shocked (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

Der Käpitan hat sich dazu leider nicht geäussert und der Eigentümer war am Sonntag nicht mehr aufzufinden.

Werde ihm aber nochmal eine E-mail schreiben bzw anrufen zwecks Stellungsnahme. Diese werde ich hier auch gerne posten, sobald er geantwortet hat.

MfG


----------



## Honeyball (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

Wenn es sich wirklich so zugetragen hat, wie ihr berichtet, solltet ihr die ganze Sache unverzüglich zur Anzeige bringen und einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten!!!


----------



## DerDorsch (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

Naja, das ist so ne Sache...ich peresönlich will mit diesen Vögeln nichts mehr zu tun haben, da sie wirklich sehr komisch waren... Ich will nur um jeden Preis verhindern das noch mehr Angler blind in die Tourifalle tappen! 

Werde mal sehen was sich da machen lässt! 

#q


----------



## Shocked (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

Wie gesagt. Wir sind am überlegen Anzeige zu machen zumal ich ne Rechtschutzversicherung habe...

Und ja es war definitiv so...leider :-(

haben uns am Sonntag woanders ein Boot gemietet und haben dem Besitzer dort davon erzählt und der meinte auch das das bei der Reederei Lüdtke öfter mal vorkommt... 


MfG


----------



## Nordlicht (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

...und dennoch finde ich es Schade das sich hier im Board Leute anmelden ohne sich vorzustellen (wie man es eigentlich in jedem guten Forum macht) um einfach nur ihren Frust rauszulassen.


----------



## Shocked (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

@ Nordlicht...

sei doch froh das er sich extra angemeldet hat um euch davon zu erzählen bzw. zu warnen...

MfG


----------



## DerDorsch (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

Na gut, dann stelle ich mich mal gleich vor damit niemand sagen kann ich wäre nur hier um schlechte Stimmung zu verbreiten.

Ich bin 27 Jahre alt und vergangenes Wochenende war mein erster Angelausflug (und wahrscheinlich auch mein Letzter nach Fehmarn!) . Ich wohne nahe Hamburg und hab schon als Kleiner gerne mal mit meinem Dad geangelt. 

Doch um nochmal auf das Thema Silverland zurück zu kommen. 
Wenn ich Angelreisen anbiete, muss ich auch meinen Mietern einen entsprechenden Service bieten. Und das tut die Silverland nicht. Da ist es mir dann auch egal ob die Toilette sauber ist oder nicht! Ich bin zum Angeln auf dem Boot. 
Doch kann ich als Veranstalter nicht davon ausgehen dass alle Kunden sich selbst über die Gepflogenheiten des Kutters informieren. Man muss den Leuten auch mal etwas erklären, ganz zu schweigen davon dasss man überhaupt mal mit Ihnen redet!  Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit der Kühlheit der Norddeutschen;-)  Wohne wie gesagt selbst schon Länger in HH und diese Leute sind anders... 

Naja, wie schon geschrieben werde ich von Angelfahreten mit diesem Unternehemn großen Abstand nehmen. Diese Typen schaffen sogar Ersturlaubern auf Fehmarn den Geschmack auf die Insel zu verderben...  (Meine persönliche Meinung)


----------



## AAlfänger (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja echt übel an!! Was sagt der Kapitän zu den Diebstählen??



Hallo zusammen,
Erstmal möchte ich einmal sagen, das wir schon mit 6 Kollegen
5 mal mit der Silverland auf Tour waren. Wir hatten jedesmal
3 Übernachtungen mit Ausfahrt gebucht. Meine Mitfahrer und ich können in keiner Weise das hier Erzählte bestätigen. Auch bei
uns fand einmal eine Seebestattung bzw. eine extra Fahrt statt.
das wurde aber jedesmal angekündigt mit der Bitte und ausdrücklich Bitte das wir unsere Angeln unter Deck bringen möchten, die dort auch sicher verwahrt wurden. Aus dem Quartier wurde auch keiner geworfen, aber wenn ich die Apartments jetzt so ansehe, kann man sich für einige Mitangler
nur noch schämen, was die an Sauerrei hinterlassen (Flecken
auf dem Teppich, abgebrochene Kleiderhaken, zerstörte Lampen
usw). Und wenn ich dann diese dummen Kommentare von einem
Herrn Obelt hier lese, der noch nie  auf der Silverland oder einem
ähnlichen Kutter war dann kriege ich nur das Würgen. Man braucht auch bloß seine Beiträge bei Angeln in Bremen und Umzu
lesen. Ich glaube dem geht es nur darum hier Aufmerksamkeit
zu erhalten die ihm sonst nicht zuteil wird. Durchaus kann es 
sein das es zu Unstimmigkeiten gekommen ist aber warum steht
denn in der Kutterliste nichts? Oder hat man Angst vor rechtlichen Folgen, Herr Obelt? Selber nie dortgewesen aber
Sprüche klopfen! Noch nie einen Aal in der Weser gefangen aber
groß reden! Im Falle der Silverland könnte auch mal leicht der 
Tatbestand der üblen Nachrede bzw der Verleumdung erfüllt sein
und davor sollte man sich doch hüten.#d;+
Gruß Aalfänger


----------



## Nordlicht (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*



DerDorsch schrieb:


> .......Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit der Kühlheit der Norddeutschen;-)  Wohne wie gesagt selbst schon Länger in HH und diese Leute sind anders...
> (Meine persönliche Meinung)



Fehmarn ist aber halt noch nördlicher 

Danke für Deine Vorstellung und |welcome: im Board


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> ...und dennoch finde ich es Schade das sich hier im Board Leute anmelden ohne sich vorzustellen (wie man es eigentlich in jedem guten Forum macht) um einfach nur ihren Frust rauszulassen.




Das erinnert an die Beiträge der "Erstposter" vom Threat Mola Beach!:vik::vik::vik:

Was ist das krass, ich kanns nicht glauben, was da auf dem Kutter abläuft. |uhoh:


----------



## Shocked (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

@ AAlfänger
Ich schreibe nur was passiert ist. Insofern kann man mir komme was wolle üble Nachrede definitiv nicht unterstellen.
Find es sogar schade wenn du soetwas schreibst da ich nur andere Angler warnen wollte...

Gruß


----------



## Shocked (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

@ AAlfänger
Eine Seebestatung wäre ja noch OK gewesen aber nicht eine Gruppe von 30 Leuten die Party machen wollen und bis weit nach 00 Uhr Party mit lauter Musik machen, total besoffen sind und Flaschen etc. in Wasser werfen.


----------



## AAlfänger (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

Hallo shocked,
ich will dir hier nichts unterstellen, aber nachdem was wir dort
erlebt haben kann ich das alles nicht nachvollziehen! Wir haben
bisher immer in den Appartments am Hafen gewohnt und niemals 
irgendwelche Probleme gehabt. Wenn man den aber sehen muß,
was unseren Mitangler teilweise hinterlassen, denn ist man faasungslos. Du berufts dich auf selber Erlebtes, das kann ich 
nachvollziehen, aber wenn hier jemand wie ein Martin Obelt hier
vom Leder zieht, sei es das er die Silverland oder aber Fehmarn
überhaupt gesehen zu haben und dann solche Kommentare ab-
gibt oder warscheinlich noch nicht mal weiß wo die Weser ist
dann platz mir der Kragen. Nur um die Quote seiner Beiräge hier
hochzuschrauben sollte man das Board hier nicht benutzen. Um aber nochmal auf den eigentlichen Bericht zu kommen, warum
setzt ihr euch nicht mit T.Lüdtke in Verbindung oder schreibt
eure Kommentare unter Nennung eures Namens im Kutterboard?
Das wäre meiner Meinung nach fair. Wir sind bisher immer fair
behandelt worden, auch wenn mal ein Kollege 1 Woche vor unserem Termin ausgefallen ist, da war nie die Forderund jetzt
müßt ihr aber für den Mitbezahlen. Versuch das mal bei der
Antares in Orth. Da mußt du schon bei der Anmeldung einen
Vorschuß leisten.#6


----------



## baltic25 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Hallo shocked,
> ich will dir hier nichts unterstellen, aber nachdem was wir dort
> erlebt haben kann ich das alles nicht nachvollziehen! Wir haben
> bisher immer in den Appartments am Hafen gewohnt und niemals
> ...


|abgelehn


----------



## Shocked (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

@ AAlfänger
Wir mussten das Geld bei unserer Ankunft direkt bezahlen.
Ich kenn es eigentlich so das bei Abreise gezahlt wird insofern hab ich den Gedanken, dass er das mit der Partygeselltschaft von Anfang an gewusst hat....Wir haben es aber erst am Sa. Nachmittag erfahren und nicht Fr. morgen bei unserer Anreise.
hast du bitte einen Liunk zum Kutterboard.Danke!

MfG


----------



## Christian0815 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

Bitte schön

http://www.kutterboard.de/


----------



## Sinned (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

Boah AALfänger. Nur weil DU noch nicht solche negativ Erfahrungen gemacht hast, heißt es nicht, dass andere diese ebenfalls nicht gemacht haben. Außerdem scheinst du dich ganz schön mit der Silverland zu identifizieren, was die Objektivität deiner Argumentation zunichte macht.
Da dies allerdings ein offenes Forum ist, und auch unter Kutterbesitzern, sowie unter ebenfalls identifikationsbehafteten oder enttäuschten Anglern, eine Konkurrenz herrscht, welche in einem solchen Forum in Form von Verleugnung zu Tage treten kann, kann durchaus an den Ausführungen von Shocked ebenfalls gezweifelt werden. Daher fände ich es sinnvoll, wenn die Geschädigten weiterhin von der ggf. getätigten Anzeige berichten, um die Wahrhaftigkeit des Vorfalls zu untermauern.
Ist dieser Vorfall wahr, so werde ich von der Silverland in Zukunft absehen und mir einen anderen Kutter aussuchen, wenn ich denn mal nach Fehrmarn o. HH fahre. 
@ Geschädigte: Gut, dass ihr diesen Vorfall hier postet, aber bitte informiert jetzt weiter über euer Vorgehen etc.


----------



## Stühmper (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

Hallo liebe Kollegen #h ,

nun bleibt mal schön gelassen..................

Ich habe mir das hier im AB mit interesse durchgelesen , 

*aber *daher ich im Kutterboard Moderator bin , kann ich den

Aalfänger mal fragen was *WIR *im Kutterboard mit seiner

Aussage anfangen sollen.......schreib das doch im 

Kutterboard................und was soll das ????

Ich bin *hier *im Anglerboard Gast genau wie alle die hier

schreiben , und wenn Ihr dann total abdriftet mit euren 

Meinungen dann kommen die Moderatoren und weisen Euch 

darauf hin..........das sind dann wieder die Bösen  #q

Es ist natürlich wichtig anderen seine Persönliche Meinung

mitzuteilen , aber es *sollte *sich immer im Rahmen halten .

Ich fahre ziemlich oft zum Pilken , manchmal hatte ich den 

Persönlichen Eindruck - die haben keinen Bock - hab ich an

einigen Tagen im Jahr auch nicht #d...iss nunmal so....

*Aber *, mit der Party und den Drumherum , da hätten die viel

Spass mit mir gehabt ......soviel ist sicher !

Stühmper


----------



## DerDorsch (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

Hallo AAlfänger,

wenn Sie schon so oft mit der Silverland mitgefahren sind und soetwas noch nie vorgekommen sein soll, dann frage ich mich schon ob Sie nicht persönlich etwas mit den Leuten der Silverland zu tun haben? Wäre ja möglich dass daher Ihre guten Erfahrunge stammen. Denn wenn ich MS Silverland Fehmarn in Google eintippe bekomme ich meist keine guten Berichte davon. 
Dies soll keine Unterstellung sein, doch wenn Sie meinen die Halter der Silverland können hier wegen Rufschädigung klagen, sollte man sich auf Fehmarn besser umsehen. Totaler Quatsch... Ich habe es jedenfalls anders erlebt. Mir persönlich ist es schon total schnuppe das es so beschissen gelaufen ist, doch meine Nachfolger würde ich gerne davor behüten.

mfg

:g


----------



## forellenhunter81 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

.....tja dan werde ich mal auch noch was zur Silverland zum Besten geben. Wir waren vor 1,5 Jahren auch auf der Silverland zu einer 3-Tages-Tour und haben im Hafen geschlafen (Appartements). Die Unterkunft und die Angelei an sich waren super, aber der Kapitän oder sein Gehilfe (weiss ich nicht mehr genau) war sowas von unfreundlich wie ich es noch nie erlebt habe. Nachdem die meisten unserer Truppe eine 2. Rute aufgebaut hatten, gabs erstmal einen Anpfiff von diesem Herrn und alle konnten ihre Zweitrute wieder zusammenbauen. Dann ist er über alle Ruten gestolpert (da unterstelle ich ihm mal Absicht, weil man so tolpatschig nicht sein kann) und als wir ihn dazu fragten was das soll, wurde er fast handgreiflig. Wenn unsere Seite nicht ruhig geblieben wäre, hätte es wohl eine handfeste Auseinandersetzung gegeben.

So das ist mein Standpunkt zur Silverland. Ich perönlich werde dieses Schiff *nie* wieder betreten!!! 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## FishingRag (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

Hallo zusammen, ich kann nur bestätigen, dass eine Ausfahrt mit  der MS Silverland oder der MS Kehrheim nicht zu empfehlen ist! Wenn der Kapitän in der früh schon sagt, dass da eh nix gefangen wird und der Veranstalter dann lauthals über den ganzen Platz brüllt, dass gefäligst rausgefahren wird. Wahrscheinlich auch mit dem Hintergrund, dass er uns das (im Voraus) bezahlte Geld nicht zurück zu erstatten braucht. Es gab keinerlei Einweisung bzw. es hat mich nichteinmal jemand mit "moin" begrüsst. Danach sind wir von einem Boot aufs andere verlegt worden, aber da musste man natürlich auch erstmal nachfragen, sonst hätten sichs die anderen Gäste mit unseren Sachen gemütlich gemacht!! Ja und die Krönung des ganzen war dann wirklich, dass der Kutter zu dieser Geburtstagsfeier rausfuhr und uns wurde nicht mal Bescheid gegeben! Um ein Haar währen zwei von unserer Gruppe auf  dem Boot geblieben und hätten dann warten dürfen, biss der Kutter wieder anlegt!! Ja und danach ging es, als der Kutter wieder da war, mit der Feier los! Wobei die meisten Partygäste relativ unfreundlich waren!! Alles in allem kann ich dazu nur sagen - NIE WIEDER MS KEHRHEIM und NIE WIEDER MS SILVERLAND - ...aber vorallem rate ich jedem ab, der mit der Reederei Lüdkte nen Fischausflug machen will!! Dann lieber auf Fehrmarnsund zu dem Campingplatz, da ist genau das gegenteil angesagt, nette Leute die einem Gerne Tips geben, Keine Partys in deinem Wohnzimmer und ne bessere Fangquote als auf dem Kutter!!!!!


----------



## rohesei (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Hallo shocked,
> ich will dir hier nichts unterstellen, aber nachdem was wir dort
> erlebt haben kann ich das alles nicht nachvollziehen! Wir haben
> bisher immer in den Appartments am Hafen gewohnt und niemals
> ...




Wie darf ich das denn verstehen ??? Mag sein das es an der Hitze liegt bei mir im Büro, aber irgendwie will mir der Sinn des Satzes nicht so einleuchten 

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## keilerkopf (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

Mahlzeit,
kann hier in dem Zusammenhang nur von einer Tagestour berichten, die mich dazu bewogen hat nicht mehr mit dem Boot zu fahren, weil ich mich da echt verkohlt gefühlt habe.
War recht windig (WS4-5) sind dann erst Richtung Osten gefahren, nach einiger Zeit war dem Kapitän wohl der Wind zu stark oder so. Also kehrt gemacht und die ganze Strecke wieder zurück (aber was soll's, eine Bootsfahrt ist ja lustig...  ).
Als dann am Nachmittag die ersten Fische an Bord kamen (die von Mitanglern am hohen Bug gegafft werden mußten, weil keiner vom Schiff da war), wurde sehr zügig abgehupt, weil man spritsparend mit halber Kraft heimwärts dampfen mußte, um pünktlich im Hafen zu sein.

PS: Das Thema mit den Besenstielen etc. war da auch schon so. Kein Boot für mich....


----------



## SackVollDreck (5. September 2013)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

gibt es aktuelle berichte zu diesem seelenverkäufer oder sind die kutter mittlerweil zu empfelen??


----------



## marcus2803 (6. September 2013)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

mittlerweile ist es schon viel besser geworden auf der silverland wahr im mai 5 tage unterwegs und konnte mich nicht beshweren . suppe ist nicht super aber besser als nix dafür guter service


----------



## csi-zander (27. September 2013)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

Meckern tut man schnell, ist man zufrieden, sieht man's als Selbstverständlichkeit an, schweigt und genießt.
Daher möchte ich mit meiner, vor gut 2 Wochen gemachten Erfahrung kurz in die Tastatur greifen;

Vorausgeschickt sei, dass ich zum ersten mal dort war -sowohl bzgl. Insel als auch Kutter, so dass jetzt kein früher/heute-Vergleich zu erwarten ist.

Also, Spontantrip (aufgrund einer Hochzeit in den Norden gefahren, Angelsachen mit ins Auto geworfen, weitergefahren, Zimmer-frei-Schild gesucht und im Hafen spontan für einen Kutter entschieden).

So also ohne Buchung auf der Silverland gelandet; und wahrscheinlich einfach Glück gehabt. ca 20 Leute, schwierige Bedingungen, ordentlich Wind, anständige Welle und schnelle Drift. Mäßig gefangen.
Selbst die teilweise mitangelnde Besatzung war nicht wesentlich erfolgreicher. Viel gefahren, weniger geangelt. Aber ich habe mich sauwohl gefühlt.

Dazu sei gesagt, dass die Konkurrenz stets in Sichtweite war -der Kapitän also nicht die Faulenzerrunde gemacht hat oder ähnliches.

Am 2. Tag nach Austausch mit anderen Anglern wieder auf die Silverland 
(ja es gibt wohl mehrere zufriedener und erfahrenerer Kunden...).
Dieses Mal steuerte des Kaptain's Papa den Kutter. Es waren nur 11(!!)
Mitangler on Board (Gott schütze die Nachsaison!!!).
Die See platt wie in der Badewanne und eigentlich haben Alle ordentlich gezogen und sämtliche Eimer voll- und übervoll gemacht.

Fazit; an beiden Tagen fühlte ich mich von der Besatzung mehr als gut versorgt; sowohl mit Tipps, als auch mit Service. Sauberes Schiff!
Sicherlich Glück, dass an diesem Mittwoch/Donnerstag Nachsaison war und man absolute Arm- und Beinfreiheit genossen hat.

Negativ: immer noch wird am Vortag mit alten Ruten abgesteckt. (Kann ich vielleicht bei Hausgästen mit mehreren Angeltagen irgendwo verstehen). Aber auch Angler vom Mittwoch reservierten bei Hafeneinfahrt für den kommenden Tag den Platz, kamen 12min vor Abfahrt und zahlten erst dann die Fahrt. Könnte man drüber nachdenken....

@ Marcus; Suppe? Jep!! Am 2. Tag bin auch ich auf Würsten & Bötchen umgestiegen. ;-)

Also ich würde es jederzeit wieder machen -mit der Einschränkung mir morgens vor Ort die Anglerzahl anzuschauen. 

Bei 'Überfüllung' und überschaubarer Witterung hat man ja noch immer die Alternative sich direkt vor Ort ein Kleinboot zu mieten (auch Führerschein-frei).


----------



## Gotti1982 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

Kann nur abraten, mit der MS Silverland zu fahren... Wir haben einen Tag vorher gebucht, und angekündigt, Dorsche angeln zu wollen...
Nach 2 Stunden Anfahrt am nächsten morgen haben wir dieses auch nochmal dem Smutje gesagt, welcher meinte, es wäre bescheiden mit den Dorschen...
Das allerdings denj ganzen Tag nur Platten gefangen wurden und wir darauf nicht hingewiesen worden sind, war es für uns logischerweise eine 0 Nummer....
Dieser Kutter will nur Geld machen ... Nie wieder auf diesem Boot...
Unabhängig davon war der Smutje in Sachen Freundlichkeit eine Katastrophe...
Aber seine Strafe erhielt er , nachdem wir durch die Wellen brachen und seine kompletten Bierkisten umgefallen sind...


----------



## thomas19 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

Also ursprünglich ging es hier in diesem Thema darum, ob dieses Schiff mit 61 Pers. überladen ist o. nicht! Ich meine dort auf dem Schiff gelesen zu haben, dass es für 65 Personen zugelassen ist. Es ist wohl Deutschlands größtes Angelschiff mit ca. 28m x mind. 6,50m. Aber es stimmt schon, die zul. Gesamtpersonenzahl wurde wohl doch etwas zu hoch angesetzt. Auch die sonst üblichen 23-24m-Angelschiffe sind mit 50 Personen schon soweit überfüllt, dass zum. in der Mitte u. hinten kein vern. Angeln mehr möglich ist. Das Beste ist es, Angelschiffe am Fr. u. Sa. zu meiden u. stattdessen lieber Sonntags rauszufahren. 
Vom Plattfischangeln v. Kutter bin ich auch nicht so begeistert, man kann mit Würmern einfach nicht selektiv angeln. Das heißt, man ist laufend dabei "Fünfmarkstücke" u. Minidorsche wieder abzuhaken u. zurückzusetzen.
Petri 
Euch Allen|wavey:


----------



## thomas19 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: MS Silverland am 21.5.04 - kleiner "Bericht"*

Ich bin nur einmal mit dem Schiff mitgefahren, es fuhr der Senior-Käptain. Er fuhr recht langsam, höchstens 5 Knoten u. beim 2. Stopp waren wir voll am Fisch. Ich hab, dann, dort auch meinen bisher größten Dorsch gefangen, 84cm u. 5,8kg.


----------

